# in LOVE with acid wash treatment!



## lasugar (Mar 18, 2010)

How cool is this fabric! [media]http://i.ebayimg.com/09/!BokIqewB2k~$(KGrHqIH-EIEuYPO7U19BLn8(D5mig~~_35.JPG[/media]

it's so edgy, I love it.
Like I've been reading that you can get this effect with...
-stones that have been soaked in chlorine
-then thrown into a washer (that has no water in it?) with the garments for 20 mins = acid wash

But to be honest, a nice wash like this seems to be more than that process.


----------

